# apartment in madrid



## mapia (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi!

I'm starting to look somewhat early, but am planning to study in Madrid for a year beginning in the late summer/early fall of 2011 and will need to find an apartment to rent. 

A little about me: I am Greek but was raised in the US and speak both languages, in addition to some Spanish.

The university I will be attending is located in the Chamberi neighborhood of Madrid and I would prefer to be within walking distance of the university, but would also consider other neighborhoods (I had previously lived near the Tirso de Molina Metro stop).

If anyone can recommend any apartments or owners willing to rent a flat or room, I would be most appreciative.

Best,
Maria


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi,
Is the university _*in*_ Chamberi, or near?? Either way Chamberi is an area where there are loads of shared flats. It's near Moncloa which is near at least 2 other universities. The only problem maybe that there are too many students in that area, but I don't know. I can't see there being any problem. I think it may be too early to sus out the situation though.
You can try looking in _*In Madrid*_ free newspaper also online and perhaps if you email the university they may be able to put you in touch with the right people.


----------

